# Bolt HDD development



## telemark

There's a number of upgrade attempts on the Bolt already with some curious results. I haven't seen enough hard data though to tell me that it's a prudent method, and some data that tells me it's not advisable.

Until all the data is in, my personal & professional opinion is that the Roamio tools should *not* be used on Bolts that are going to be actually used outside of testing/experimental/development purposes.

Nonetheless, there is likely a way to upgrade the Bolt safely but those with the skills don't have the interest, money, and/or data. 
So this thread is for developers or those helping the developers bridge that gap.


----------



## telemark

*Next needed:*

Images from:

 Pending-restart 500GB (due to software update)
 Use DvrBars or Linux/Mac dd+gzip


----------



## telemark

Factory formatted 500GB APM:


Code:


sudo ./pmdmp /dev/disk1 
  1 (0200) : MP : Apple_partition_map :                       Apple :         63 @          1
  2 (0400) : MP :               Image :                 Bootstrap 1 :          0 @  537225104
  3 (0600) : MP :               Image :                    Kernel 1 :          0 @  537225104
  4 (0800) : MP :                Ext2 :                      Root 1 :          0 @  537225104
  5 (0A00) : MP :               Image :                 Bootstrap 2 :          0 @  537225104
  6 (0C00) : MP :               Image :                    Kernel 2 :          0 @  537225104
  7 (0E00) : MP :                Ext2 :                      Root 2 :          0 @  537225104
  8 (1000) : MP :                Swap :                  Linux swap :    2097152 @  537225104
  9 (1200) : MP :                Ext2 :                        /var :          0 @  539322256
 10 (1400) : MP :                 MFS :      MFS application region :    1638400 @  539834256
 11 (1600) : MP :                 MFS :            MFS media region :  433662112 @  543111056
 12 (1800) : MP :                 MFS :    MFS application region 2 :    1638400 @  541472656
 13 (1A00) : MP :                 MFS :          MFS media region 2 :  537225040 @         64
 14 (1C00) : MP :                Ext2 :                      SQLite :     512000 @  539322256

  1 (0200) : MP : Apple_partition_map :                       Apple :          1 +         63 =         64
 13 (1A00) : MP :                 MFS :          MFS media region 2 :         64 +  537225040 =  537225104
  2 (0400) : MP :                Swap :                  Linux swap :  537225104 +    2097152 =  539322256
  9 (1200) : MP :                Ext2 :                      SQLite :  539322256 +     512000 =  539834256
 10 (1400) : MP :                 MFS :      MFS application region :  539834256 +    1638400 =  541472656
 12 (1800) : MP :                 MFS :    MFS application region 2 :  541472656 +    1638400 =  543111056
 11 (1600) : MP :                 MFS :            MFS media region :  543111056 +  433662112 =  976773168

Bolt formatted 1TB APM:


Code:


  1 (0200) : MP : Apple_partition_map :                       Apple :         63 @          1
  2 (0400) : MP :               Image :                 Bootstrap 1 :          0 @ 1074438704
  3 (0600) : MP :               Image :                    Kernel 1 :          0 @ 1074438704
  4 (0800) : MP :                Ext2 :                      Root 1 :          0 @ 1074438704
  5 (0A00) : MP :               Image :                 Bootstrap 2 :          0 @ 1074438704
  6 (0C00) : MP :               Image :                    Kernel 2 :          0 @ 1074438704
  7 (0E00) : MP :                Ext2 :                      Root 2 :          0 @ 1074438704
  8 (1000) : MP :                Swap :                  Linux swap :    2097152 @ 1074438704
  9 (1200) : MP :                Ext2 :                        /var :          0 @ 1076535856
 10 (1400) : MP :                 MFS :      MFS application region :    1638400 @ 1077047856
 11 (1600) : MP :                 MFS :            MFS media region :  873200512 @ 1080324656
 12 (1800) : MP :                 MFS :    MFS application region 2 :    1638400 @ 1078686256
 13 (1A00) : MP :                 MFS :          MFS media region 2 : 1074438640 @         64
 14 (1C00) : MP :                Ext2 :                      SQLite :     512000 @ 1076535856

  1 (0200) : MP : Apple_partition_map :                       Apple :          1 +         63 =         64
 13 (1A00) : MP :                 MFS :          MFS media region 2 :         64 + 1074438640 = 1074438704
  2 (0400) : MP :                Swap :                  Linux swap : 1074438704 +    2097152 = 1076535856
  9 (1200) : MP :                Ext2 :                      SQLite : 1076535856 +     512000 = 1077047856
 10 (1400) : MP :                 MFS :      MFS application region : 1077047856 +    1638400 = 1078686256
 12 (1800) : MP :                 MFS :    MFS application region 2 : 1078686256 +    1638400 = 1080324656
 11 (1600) : MP :                 MFS :            MFS media region : 1080324656 +  873200512 = 1953525168




Code:


  433 662 112 / 976 773 168   = 44.40%
  537 225 040 / 976 773 168   = 55.00%

  873 200 512 / 1 953 525 168 = 44.70%
1 074 438 640 / 1 953 525 168 = 55.00%


----------



## aaronwt

What kind of issues? I used MFS Reformatter on a 4TB drive that was originally placed in a Roamio before i put it in the Bolt. I've filled the drive with 2TB of content and so far I have not noticed any problems.

Just curious what kind of issues there could be.


----------



## telemark

aaronwt said:


> What kind of issues? I used MFS Reformatter on a 4TB drive that was originally placed in a Roamio before i put it in the Bolt. I've filled the drive with 2TB of content and so far I have not noticed any problems.


I'm not saying there's an known problem today, but that it's not advisable. Particularly, the SWAP is a different size (larger on Bolt) than the Roamio.

It totally possible there's nothing wrong to do it today, but one day when they enable more features if there's memory pressure, then upgraded boxes and non-upgraded boxes will behave differently. Upgraded boxes would reboot, when non-upgraded one would not.

Another way to say it, I don't use the standard of known problem, but potential for future problems, particularly out of respect for Tivo Engineers so they don't try to shutdown tinkering to avoid headache/support.

My opinion is my opinion, but I'd add... I know of only 3 persons that developed for the Roamio filesystems. Me/telemark, ggieseke, jkozee (and WK which doesn't say much). I'd weigh their opinions higher.


----------



## fcfc2

Hi,
Thanks for the heads up Telemark. I doubt that Tivo would purposely try to bork the upgraded boxes, but some inadvertent action by Tivo, is quite possible. 
I have several questions, do you believe the folks who just installed the 2 or 3TB hard drives run the same kind of risk as those who upgrade to the 4TB with MSFR or the other route with the linux disk? I would guess that the smaller hard drives upgraded directly by the Bolt itself would be less likely to have any other issues, is this sound thinking? 
How hard would it be to modify MSFR to adjust to the Bolt's specs?


----------



## telemark

Blank 2TB and 3TB drives will get Bolt partition offsets from the Bolt automatic formatter. This is probably safer than using Romio based methods, where we replicated what the Roamio formatter should have been doing

It's just a matter of time before one of the developers finishes a Bolt-based 4TB method. We need data from reliable users or Bolt hardware so we can compile the data ourselves.

I'm not commenting on MFSR myself because the developer is around and knows exactly what it does/or not. I'd guess it'll be an easy fix once we have enough Bolt data compiled.

The method on Ross Walker's page though is my software, so I'll say for certain it lays down a Roamio-style partition map, which is what I'm cautioning against putting into user usage / production.


----------



## MrSinatra

what exactly do you need now? meaning, is there anything specific you want a bolt owner to tell you?

also, i am annoyed that Tivo doesn't just allow simple HD upgrades like say a sony play station does. if i were tivo, i would try to make any HD work, but i would also post a list of known good drives, and it could be a short list, but i'd post it and say feel free to use another drive not on the list but know if you do, you void the warranty. i think that would be welcome for all.


----------



## ggieseke

According to Kremlar a blank 4TB drive resulted in a red screen error and MFSR wouldn't recognize the drive.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10655263#post10655263

I need to analyze what a Bolt actually does when attempting to auto-format a drive over 3TB. If anyone has the hardware and is willing to help, send me a PM.


----------



## Mathelo

I'm unable to send a PM because I have insufficient number of posts. 

I have a Bolt arriving on Friday and I've already formatted a 4TB drive using the Ross Walker Roamio approach. I'd be happy to assist if I can.

Louis


----------



## telemark

I could use a backup-image of a Bolt HDD that's in "Pending Restart" state. 500GB drive is best as it's smallest to upload but any size will do.

I think ggieseke needs a Red-screening 4TB drive initialized by a Bolt. Alternatively, someone could lend him a Bolt.


----------



## Mathelo

Is there a utility in the Bolt to get a backup-image or is something else required? How would I get the image to you?



telemark said:


> I could use a backup-image of a Bolt HDD that's in "Pending Restart" state. 500GB drive is best as it's smallest to upload but any size will do.


----------



## telemark

I just made the 4TB-red-screen images so that's done.

So to make an image, you take the HDD out of the Bolt, hook it up to a PC.

If running Windows you use DvrBars, and it creates a VHD file.
If running Linux, you type run:
dd if=/dev/sdX bs=8192 | gzip -9 > Bolt.bin.gz


----------



## aaronwt

What do you mean by "4TB red screen images"?

I never connected a blank 4TB drive to my Bolt but when Kremlar did it he got a red screen so I never attempted it.


----------



## Mathelo

And then how do I get it to you?



telemark said:


> I just made the 4TB-red-screen images so that's done.
> 
> So to make an image, you take the HDD out of the Bolt, hook it up to a PC.
> 
> If running Windows you use DvrBars, and it creates a VHD file.
> If running Linux, I have to make a list of the commands, but you end up with a tgz.


----------



## telemark

aaronwt said:


> What do you mean by "4TB red screen images"?
> 
> I never connected a blank 4TB drive to my Bolt but when Kremlar did it he got a red screen so I never attempted it.


Yes, I confirmed a factory fresh Bolt red-screens when given a 4TB drive to format. ggieseke wanted the details of what it was doing so he could detect / correct it in his software, which meant making an image of a drive in that state. I already compiled such an image though.



Mathelo said:


> And then how do I get it to you?


It depends on how large it ends up being. But I'd send you a URL which you upload the image to. If that doesn't work for some reason, then depending on what OS you are using I can setup some other tools.


----------



## ggieseke

telemark said:


> I just made the 4TB-red-screen images so that's done.
> 
> So to make an image, you take the HDD out of the Bolt, hook it up to a PC.
> 
> If running Windows you use DvrBars, and it creates a VHD file.
> If running Linux, you type run:
> dd if=/dev/sdX bs=8192 | gzip -9 > Bolt.bin.gz


The VHD file format is limited to 2TB drives, but DvrBARS was written when there wasn't anything bigger than that and it won't warn you. Use Linux and dd.

I have a beta program that can image larger drives to a VHDX file. It's command-line driven and only runs on Windows 8 or later.


----------



## Mathelo

So I've received my Bolt. I haven't done anything with it yet. How to I get to "Pending Restart" state?



telemark said:


> I could use a backup-image of a Bolt HDD that's in "Pending Restart" state. 500GB drive is best as it's smallest to upload but any size will do.
> 
> I think ggieseke needs a Red-screening 4TB drive initialized by a Bolt. Alternatively, someone could lend him a Bolt.


----------



## telemark

Mathelo said:


> So I've received my Bolt. I haven't done anything with it yet. How to I get to "Pending Restart" state?


You just plug the Bolt into the TV and Internet and go through Guided Setup. Either immediately or after a call in, it will download a software update and notify you it wants to restart.

So at that point you open the case and backup the Hard Drive in a PC. Going to need a Linux boot disk as ggieseke pointed out.


----------



## Mathelo

So I may have gone too far. Not sure. But in any case I've made an image using the steps given by ggieseke. The file is 1.01 GB. How would you like me to get it to you.

Also, I formatted the 4TB drive using the Roamio process. So far so good. Worked without a hitch.

Louis



telemark said:


> You just plug the Bolt into the TV and Internet and go through Guided Setup. Either immediately or after a call in, it will download a software update and notify you it wants to restart.
> 
> So at that point you open the case and backup the Hard Drive in a PC. Going to need a Linux boot disk as ggieseke pointed out.


----------



## telemark

Oh thanks. I PM-ed you an upload link.


----------



## Mathelo

Sent



telemark said:


> Oh thanks. I PM-ed you an upload link.


----------



## Mathelo

So was that helpful?



telemark said:


> Oh thanks. I PM-ed you an upload link.


----------



## fcfc2

Mathelo said:


> So was that helpful?


Hi, 
I am certain it was helpful. Thank you. 
Folks get busy and social graces can take a back seat sometimes.


----------



## Mathelo

No worries. Just wondering.



fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> I am certain it was helpful. Thank you.
> Folks get busy and social graces can take a back seat sometimes.


----------



## ggieseke

I have a beta of mfsr for Bolts ready to test. Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## Mathelo

I'm interested in testing but I won't be able to get to it for a few days. Maybe not until the weekend.



ggieseke said:


> I have a beta of mfsr for Bolts ready to test. Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## Mathelo

And I'll send you a PM. This message should get me over 10! 



ggieseke said:


> I have a beta of mfsr for Bolts ready to test. Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## aaronwt

Still waiting for my second Bolt to be put on my account. If they ever get around to adding it to my account, then I can mess around with this new 4TB drive in the Bolt.


----------



## aaronwt

I just put in a new 4TB drive in my second Bolt. I didn't get a Red screen. It came up to the guided setup after a few minutes. I'll try the MFS Reformatter Alpha on it now.

EDIT: It came up as "Invalid Apple Partition Map" when I ran the Alpha mfsr. I'm running Windows 10.


----------



## ggieseke

aaronwt said:


> I just put in a new 4TB drive in my second Bolt. I didn't get a Red screen. It came up to the guided setup after a few minutes. I'll try the MFS Reformatter Alpha on it now.
> 
> EDIT: It came up as "Invalid Apple Partition Map" when I ran the Alpha mfsr. I'm running Windows 10.


Now they're just screwing with developers by wiping a few bytes in the first sector typically used to help identify a TiVo drive. I sent you a revised version.


----------



## aaronwt

ggieseke said:


> Now they're just screwing with developers by wiping a few bytes in the first sector typically used to help identify a TiVo drive. I sent you a revised version.


I just used it on the drive and the TiVo is in the process of booting up right now.


----------



## aaronwt

Everything was fine when I left this morning. I had setup around seventy hours of HD transfers. And I setup three, ten hour manual recordings. But it will still take a while to fill the 4TB drive up. Plus I need to repair the cable card.


----------



## ggieseke

MFS Reformatter 1.0.0.2 is now available.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10501034#post10501034


----------



## shoek

I'm unclear on one thing... it sounds like the latest Bolt firmware will allow a bare 4TB drive to complete guided setup... is this correct? If so, why do you have to take the drive out and run MFSR on it?


----------



## Kremlar

> I'm unclear on one thing... it sounds like the latest Bolt firmware will allow a bare 4TB drive to complete guided setup... is this correct? If so, why do you have to take the drive out and run MFSR on it?


Because it only sees 2TB.


----------



## randian

Kremlar said:


> Because it only sees 2TB.


Does a 3 TB drive have that problem or does it work straight up like it did on the Roamio?


----------



## ggieseke

randian said:


> Does a 3 TB drive have that problem or does it work straight up like it did on the Roamio?


3TB drives work just like a Roamio.


----------



## Pantsface

can i just take an image of the 500gb factory bolt drive and use paragon or another hdd image software to put that image on a 4tb drive? (resizing the partition of course to stretch to 4tb)

has anyone tried? if not, i'm willing to give it a shot. I don't see how it wouldn't work if i do a full disk image.


----------



## ggieseke

Pantsface said:


> can i just take an image of the 500gb factory bolt drive and use paragon or another hdd image software to put that image on a 4tb drive? (resizing the partition of course to stretch to 4tb)
> 
> has anyone tried? if not, i'm willing to give it a shot. I don't see how it wouldn't work if i do a full disk image.


Won't work. Standard tools like Acronis or Paragon won't recognize the drive at all, and the partitions (more than one) that you would need to stretch use a proprietary undocumented file system developed by TiVo.


----------



## jkozee

ggieseke said:


> Now they're just screwing with developers by wiping a few bytes in the first sector typically used to help identify a TiVo drive. I sent you a revised version.


Looks like as of 20.5.6.RC14 (perhaps prior?), the self format of a drive on a Roamio no longer includes the bootpage. The bootpage isn't required since it boots from mmca, but this change will require updates to mfstools.

Are there additional changes on the Bolt, or is it just missing the bootpage as well?


----------



## ggieseke

jkozee said:


> Looks like as of 20.5.6.RC14 (perhaps prior?), the self format of a drive on a Roamio no longer includes the bootpage. The bootpage isn't required since it boots from mmca, but this change will require updates to mfstools.
> 
> Are there additional changes on the Bolt, or is it just missing the bootpage as well?


Just minor changes to "Block0" so far. It's still there, but bytes 2 & 3 are set to zero instead of 3-6 or vice versa, and the first byte of the bootstring is zeroed out as well.

I would just look for the "1492" signature and move on from there.


----------



## jkozee

Thanks. Same is true for Roamio drives now that have been self formatted with 20.5.6.RC14. I'll start looking into required updates for mfstools. It will be able to identify the drive with the 1492 sig, but will choke on not being able to determine the boot/kernel/root set.


----------



## jkozee

telemark/ggieseke

Do you have images for the bolt that you are able to share?


----------



## BOBCAT

Hi,
I just bought a 500GB BOLT at fry's as they had them on the Promo for $239.
I have done a hard drive upgrade on my D* THR22 by just swapping out the 500GB for a 1TB drive and the THR22 does the rest.
Will the BOLT do the same thing if I just install a 1TB into it? 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## BOBCAT

Anyone??


----------



## jmbach

Any drive up to 3TB the Bolt will autoformat correctly. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBCAT

Thank You Very Much for your response.
Being a new BOLT owner, wasn't sure if I had to do a DD from the original drive to the new one then perform some sort of magic to expand the drive like I did on the HR10-250. 
Although I have D* TiVo's, thought that I would try a BOLT out as fry's had such a good deal on them.
Will use it for OTH.
I have an extra 1TB SSD that I'll use in it.
I've been using a 1TB SSD in the THR22 for a year now with no problems at all.
It saves me about 20 watts of power consumption witch is nice on a 24/7 running device.


----------



## BOBCAT

Well... the BOLT is up and running with the Samsung 1TB ssd.
Found the youtube demo on how to open it up to gain access to the drive.
It would be so nice if D* would have TiVo build a DVR that had all of the features of the BOLT.
If they did, they could just junk all of their non TiVo DVR's and just provide the TiVo's.
Using the BOLT almost makes me want to dump D* and subscribe to Wave cable.
Last summer, Wave put Fiber down our street, and offered a great deal to subscribe to their service.
May just try them for a month or two to see if I like the quality of their service.


----------



## aaronwt

What advantage have you seen from using an SSD?


----------



## BOBCAT

aaronwt said:


> What advantage have you seen from using an SSD?


None really for the BOLT, but I used one in my THR22 which reduced the power consumption quite a bit.
It has been running in the THR22 for a year now, with no issues at all.
3 1/2" drives draw a lot of power and generate quite a bit of heat.

I had an extra 1TB drive not being used, so installed it in the BOLT. 
So far, no problems at all.
If I didn't have the ssd on hand, would have just picked up a 1TB WD drive for around $50 at fry's, don't need anything larger for my application.


----------



## bitmap

telemark said:


> *Next needed:*
> Images from:
> 
> Pending-restart 500GB (due to software update)


I pulled an image of my 500G Bolt, factory fresh before first boot, just after it downloaded the initial sw update and auto-rebooted, and again after it installed the update and I finally got to complete guided setup.

I never connected antenna or cable, so nothing could have recorded to disk.
All three are identical, bit for bit.

My disk already had four power cycles before I ever booted the Bolt, and interestingly I find my unit's serial number at 0x00007815 from the start of the disk, so it must have been booted in the factory to format before shipping, and the unit "signed" the disk. Have previous models done that?


----------



## Donald Hoffman

Hi all, 
It's been a few years since I cloned my series 4 HD tivo and it worked. Now _I have a Tivo Bolt OTA. I have been reading, watched video and not sure what's up.
Will a new SSD need a backup from original hdd and restored to new ssd before it will work?
Is the firmware in flash memory and I would only need to install new SSD?
First I tried the software used to change hdd on old series 4 but wouldn't recognize drives.
Second I tried DvrBars and made a backup.vhd, but when I tried to use the backup.vhd to restore I get "invalid apple partition map" and tried restoring anyway. but restored drive wouldn't boot.
Third I tried MSFR 1003 with a no roamio or bolt drive found
Fourth I tried MSFR 1004 same result
Fifth I tried MSFR 1002 same result
Somewhere in there I tried using a lunix boot disk which crashed laptop.
Attempts made on windows 7 and 10
Can anyone explain what I'm doing wrong
Thanks in advance
Don_


----------



## ggieseke

Donald Hoffman said:


> Hi all,
> It's been a few years since I cloned my series 4 HD tivo and it worked. Now _I have a Tivo Bolt OTA. I have been reading, watched video and not sure what's up.
> Will a new SSD need a backup from original hdd and restored to new ssd before it will work?
> Is the firmware in flash memory and I would only need to install new SSD?
> First I tried the software used to change hdd on old series 4 but wouldn't recognize drives.
> Second I tried DvrBars and made a backup.vhd, but when I tried to use the backup.vhd to restore I get "invalid apple partition map" and tried restoring anyway. but restored drive wouldn't boot.
> Third I tried MSFR 1003 with a no roamio or bolt drive found
> Fourth I tried MSFR 1004 same result
> Fifth I tried MSFR 1002 same result
> Somewhere in there I tried using a lunix boot disk which crashed laptop.
> Attempts made on windows 7 and 10
> Can anyone explain what I'm doing wrong
> Thanks in advance
> Don_


If the SSD is 3TB or less the Bolt will auto-format it. If it's larger you still need to install it and wait until it gets to the first screen in Guided Setup, then use MFSR to correctly *re*format the drive. Note that Bolt OTA models can't run the old TE3 user interface, and TE4 rejects a lot of drives for unknown reasons.


----------



## Donald Hoffman

for a 2tb ssd drive how long will that take? 9 hrs of starting up screen and never made it past that.


----------



## jmbach

Donald Hoffman said:


> for a 2tb ssd drive how long will that take? 9 hrs of starting up screen and never made it past that.


The self format takes less than 15 minutes. If you are 9 hours out, that drive is one that is not compatible with TE4.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Donald Hoffman

so the crucial ssd 2tb appears to be incompatible, and the samsung 850 evo ssd 1tb had the same results. Why ssd because I already had them. So I ordered a WD wd20spzx drive, basically same drive (wd white) but 2tb. Same result trying to get it to format, it only makes it to the starting up screen. Note that every time I try this tivo drops Netflix and amazon prime passwords along with disabling skip feature. Anyone have a part number for a compatible drive?


----------



## DICK LOCKWOOD

Hi Donald: I got the same results too. Dropped Netflix and Prime passwords. Remotes no longer paired to TV and Sound boxes. Not to mention the deadly TIVO Starting Up frozen screen. Maddening! 
You and I pose such a simple question: What drive(s) work to upgrade TIVO Bolt (not OTA)? 
My question: Why doesn't phoning in to TIVO Help get a a viable HD Upgrade recommendation with specifics? Possibly the answer is there is no way! If so...they should say so. I jJust love their comment that the only external HD they allow is WD. However HD only makes/sells external HDs with USB connectivity. Not eSATA. Tivo Bolt only allows eSATA connected external drive.


----------



## uj80s

So what's the answer.. we have to buy an old 3TB exact model from the Bolt+ ? I too bought a new WD20SPZX... stuck on 'starting up'.


----------



## DICK LOCKWOOD

At the risk of incurring complete failure (for crowing too loudly), I am reporting everything is fine! Several months ago I wrote that I had successfully added one of the old TIVO Extender Boxes to the E sata Port on my non-OTA Bolt that came with 500 mg. hd. This made for Tivo by WD was advertised on E Bay as one that had never been installed or used. I believe that is true. The unit is 1 TB, mfg. around 2013 I believe. Though I have not opened the case, I know it contains a 3.5" WD 1 TB HD. It is designed for E sata connectivity and has a separate power source. 
Earlier concerns I read on the form were over data loss during unplugging or power out. I am in an area in California that sees frequent power outages. We have a whole house automatic generator. During the several months I have used this unit, we have had more than 10 power shutoffs. To date, no data loss as the Tivo Bolt and the Tivo WD extenders reboot. Again, with fingers crossed I refer you to my opening sentence!

It has solved (at least for now) my program storage problems. These unit can still sometimes be listed on E Bay. I don't see much advantage to getting one that is 500 mg. These are more frequently seen. However, the 1 TB units are out there.

Try at your own risk. In my case, it is working well (*for now*). :>)


----------

